# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ >  Ստեղծագործական մրցույթ. «Ոգեշնչվիր Համո Սահյանից»

## Chuk

Մեկնարկում է գրական նոր մրցույթ, այս անգամ չափածո:

Ներկայացնում եմ Համո Սահյանի՝ բոլորիս հայտնի երեք ստեղծագործությունների առաջին երեք տները: Ձեզնից յուրաքանչյուրն ազատ է ընտրել այդ երեքից մեկն ու շարունակել իր ձևով, այդ թվում՝ ընտրելով վերնագիրը:

*Կանոններ*
Ստեղծագործությունը պետք է լինի չափածո, հայերեն ու մեքենագրված լինի հայատառ:Ստեղծագործությունը պետք է նամակագրական համակարգով (PM) ուղարկեք ինձ, վերնագրում գրելով «Մասնակցություն գրական մրցույթին»:Ստեղծագործությունը կարող եք ուղարկել մինչև հաջորդ հինգշաբթի օրվա (19.05.2011) ավարտը՝ 24:00-ն:Մայիսի 20-ին ստացված ստեղծագործությունները՝ առանց հեղինակների անունները նշելու կտեղադրվեն թեմայում քննարկման ու քվեարկության համար:Ստեղծագործությունն ինձ ուղարկելուց հետո չեք կարող ինձ խնդրել այն չտեղադրել կամ Ձեր անունը չհրապարակել, որովհետև այն ստանալու պահից համարելու եմ, որ ստեղծագործությունը ու ստեղծագործողը մասնակցելու են մրցույթին:Յուրաքանչյուր ակումբցի կարող է ուղարկել *միայն մեկ տարբերակ* (ոչ կարելի է ներկայացնել մի քանի ստեղծագործությունների շարունակություններ, ոչ էլ՝ նույն ստեղծագործության տարբեր շարունակություններ):Քննարկման ու քվեարկության ժամկետներն ու պայմանները կհայտարարվեն ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրելիս: 

Ստորև ներկայացնում եմ Համո Սահյանի ստեղծագործություններից ընտրված երեք տարբերակների առաջին երեք տները, որոնք պետք է շարունակեք:



*Տարբերակ 1.*

Ամպը կախվել է ամպից,
Ամպամած օր է.
Վերը երկինք է մթին,
Ներքևը՝ ձոր է:

Ինչ-որ տագնապ է ձորում,
Ինչ-որ սարսուռ է...
Ուշաթափվել է առուն,
Եվ ուռին լուռ է:

Հավքը թևերն ամփոփել,
Կարծես մրսում է,
Ու՞մ և ինչու՞, չգիտե,
Բայց սպասում է:


-------------

*Տարբերակ 2.*

Օրը մթնեց, ժամն է արդեն
Իրիկնահացի,
Տխրությունս կամաց-կամաց
Փոխվում է լացի:

Իջնում էին խոհուն, խոնարհ
Դեզերի ուսին
Մի կաթնահունց երկնակամար,
Մի ծերատ լուսին…

Մեկը մեկից ամաչելով,
Եվ զուսպ, և հավաք,
Նստում էին մերոնք կարգով՝
Կրտսեր ու ավագ:


---------------

*Տարբերակ 3.*

Իմ պապը տնկել է
Մեր գյուղի շիվերը,
Իմ պապը պայտել է
Մեր գյուղի ձիերը:

Իմ պապը մեր գյուղի
Պատերը շարել է
Եվ բոլոր կամերը
Մեն-մենակ քարել է:

Ջրել է իր այգին,
Ու մարգը բահել է,
Եվ արդար քրտինքով
Իր տունը պահել է:

----------

aragats (10.05.2011), Ariadna (10.05.2011), ars83 (10.05.2011), Chilly (12.05.2011), E-la Via (19.05.2011), Freeman (10.05.2011), Jarre (19.05.2011), Nare-M (11.05.2011), Գալաթեա (10.05.2011), Գանգրահեր (11.05.2011), Ինչուիկ (20.05.2011), ՆանՍ (10.05.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*Քվեարկության պայմանները*
Ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրվում են առանց հեղինակների նշման, «Հեղինակ N. Ստեղծագործության վերնագիր» վերնագրով, որոնք էլ լինելու են քվեարկության ընտրության կետերը,Քվեարկությունը տևելու է 4 օր,Ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակները կարող են քվեարկել նաև սեփական տարբերակի օգտին՝ գուշակության փուլում իրենց վրայից կասկածը հանելու տակտիկական նկատառումով, սակայն արդյունքների վերջնական ամփոփման ժամանակ այդ ձայները չեն հաշվելու,Քվեարկության 4 օրերի ընթացքում կարելի է թե՛ քննարկել ստեղծագործությունները, թե՛ փորձել գուշակել հեղինակներին,Ստեղծագործության հեղինակներն ինքնաբացահայտվելու իրավունք չունեն,Քվեարկությունը բազմակի է, կարելի է քվեարկել մեկից ավելի հավանած տարբերակների օգտին, սակայն դա պետք է արվի միաժամանակ: Գրառման տեսքով քվեները չեն հաշվելու,«Ոչ մեկը չհավանեցի» կետ հարցման մեջ չկա: Այդպիսի կետ ընտրել ցանկանալու դեպքում կարելի է պարզապես չքվեարկել ու թեմայում՝ գրառման տեսքով, ներկայացնել կարծիքը,Քվեարկությունը բաց է, բոլորը տեսնելու են, թե ով որ տարբերակի օգտին է քվեարկել,4 օր անց, քվեարկության ավարտից հետո թեման կբացվի քննարկումների համար:

----------


## Chuk

*Հեղինակ 1. 

Կարոտ*

Ամպը կախվել է ամպից,
Ամպամած օր է.
Վերը երկինք է մթին,
Ներքևը՝ ձոր է:

Ինչ-որ տագնապ է ձորում,
Ինչ-որ սարսուռ է...
Ուշաթափվել է առուն,
Եվ ուռին լուռ է:

Հավքը թևերն ամփոփել,
Կարծես մրսում է,
Ու՞մ և ինչու՞, չգիտե,
Բայց սպասում է:

Ճամփեն փոշու մեջ կորել,
Շունչը պահել է.
Փոշին հետքերդ գրկել,
Խորքում թաղել է:

Ուռին թեքվել է քամուց,
Աչքը ճամփիդ է.
Ճամփեդ փակվել է վաղուց.
-Աստվա՛ծ… թարգի դե՛…

…Աստված ամպրոպ է ստեղծում,
Աստծո ինչի՞ն է,
Թե քո ճամփեն է փակում,
Չորրորդ տարին է…

----------

aragats (19.05.2011), Ariadna (19.05.2011), Chilly (20.05.2011), Claudia Mori (20.05.2011), E-la Via (19.05.2011), einnA (19.05.2011), Farfalla (20.05.2011), impression (19.05.2011), Inna (21.05.2011), Kita (19.05.2011), Lusinamara (19.05.2011), Mark Pauler (20.05.2011), Nare-M (19.05.2011), Skeptic (20.05.2011), Smokie (20.05.2011), Tig (20.05.2011), V!k (20.05.2011), Արէա (19.05.2011), Արևածագ (19.05.2011), Եկվոր (20.05.2011), Ինչուիկ (20.05.2011), Հայկօ (20.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.05.2011), Տրիբուն (20.05.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*Հեղինակ 2. 

Անվերնագիր
*
Ամպը կախվել է ամպից,
Ամպամած օր է.
Վերը երկինք է մթին,
Ներքևը՝ ձոր է:

Ինչ-որ տագնապ է ձորում,
Ինչ-որ սարսուռ է...
Ուշաթափվել է առուն,
Եվ ուռին լուռ է:

Հավքը թևերն ամփոփել,
Կարծես մրսում է,
Ու՞մ և ինչու՞, չգիտե,
Բայց սպասում է:

Խոտը խոտին է ուսել
Իրեն հարևան,
Կարծես դաշինք են հյուսել՝
Քամուն դիմանան:

Խշշում է ծառը ծառին.
«Երկինքը մութ է»...
Հիշում են անցած տարին.
Կայծակն անգութ է:

Նստել եմ սառը քարին,
Սպասածս սիրտ է,
Երկինքը լաց է տալիս.
Կարոտս խիտ է...

----------

Ameli (20.05.2011), aragats (19.05.2011), Ariadna (19.05.2011), Chilly (20.05.2011), Claudia Mori (20.05.2011), E-la Via (19.05.2011), einnA (19.05.2011), Farfalla (20.05.2011), impression (19.05.2011), Inna (21.05.2011), Lusinamara (19.05.2011), Mark Pauler (20.05.2011), Moonwalker (20.05.2011), Nare-M (19.05.2011), Skeptic (20.05.2011), Smokie (20.05.2011), Tig (20.05.2011), V!k (20.05.2011), Արէա (19.05.2011), Արևածագ (19.05.2011), Գանգրահեր (20.05.2011), Եկվոր (20.05.2011), Ինչուիկ (20.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.05.2011), ՆանՍ (20.05.2011), Տրիբուն (20.05.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*Հեղինակ 3.

Հիշողություն*

Օրը մթնեց, ժամն է արդեն
Իրիկնահացի,
Տխրությունս կամաց-կամաց
Փոխվում է լացի:

Իջնում էին խոհուն, խոնարհ
Դեզերի ուսին
Մի կաթնահունց երկնակամար,
Մի ծերատ լուսին…

Մեկը մեկից ամաչելով,
Եվ զուսպ, և հավաք,
Նստում էին մերոնք կարգով՝
Կրտսեր ու ավագ:

Ուտում էին նրանք հանգիստ
Ապուրը համեղ,
Կիտում էր հայրս խիստ
Ունքերը հոնեղ:

Չէր սիրում նստել լուռումունջ
Կամ հոգսից խոսել,
Սրբում էր բեղերը փունջ-փունջ,
Սկսում երգել:

Դրսում իրար են խառնվել
Կաղկանձ ու բառաչ,
Վրնջում է քուռակը խելառ
Ու նետվում առաջ:

Ականջիս մեջ ճռճռում է
Ծղրիդը համառ,
Մի հին ճոճանակ հեռվում,
Մի լուսնոտ ամառ:

Մռմռում է կատուն մի երգ
Օրերից անցած,
Փակվում են աչքերս քիչ-քիչ
Ձայներից մարած...

Օրորվում է լուսինը կեռ,
Չի հանում ծպտուն,
Քնել է պատի տակ արդեն
Մեր պառավ կատուն:

----------

aragats (19.05.2011), Ariadna (19.05.2011), Claudia Mori (20.05.2011), E-la Via (19.05.2011), Inna (21.05.2011), Lionne_en_Chasse (21.05.2011), Mark Pauler (20.05.2011), Moonwalker (20.05.2011), Nare-M (19.05.2011), Smokie (20.05.2011), Արևածագ (19.05.2011), Ինչուիկ (20.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.05.2011), ՆանՍ (20.05.2011), Շինարար (20.05.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*Հեղինակ 4.

Անվերնագիր
*
Ամպը կախվել է ամպից,
Ամպամած օր է.
Վերը երկինք է մթին,
Ներքևը՝ ձոր է:

Ինչ-որ տագնապ է ձորում,
Ինչ-որ սարսուռ է...
Ուշաթափվել է առուն,
Եվ ուռին լուռ է:

Հավքը թևերն ամփոփել,
Կարծես մրսում է,
Ու՞մ և ինչու՞, չգիտե,
Բայց սպասում է:

Քարը նայում երկնքին,
Սիրտը ճաքում է...
Կարծես նա զգում է բարին,
Ու դեռ լռում է:

Մշուշի մեջ փաթաթված
Ձորը ննջում է,
Երազով հրապուրված,
Խորը հևում է:

Կայծակը մեծ ու հզոր
Երկնում ճայթում է…
Հավքը նայում է մոլոր
Բույնը ծածկում է:

Ու արցունքի պես մաքուր
Սիրտը բացում է,
Անձրևի կաթիլներով
Ցավը մեղմում է:

Շողը պայծառ արևի
Ամպը ճեղքում է,
Քնկոտ աղքերը ձորի
Թրջված, բացում է:

Ով ամեն ինչ խաղաղվում
Սիրտը խնդում է,
Ուռին է մեղմ սոսափում,
Հավքը երգում է:

----------

aragats (19.05.2011), Ariadna (19.05.2011), Chilly (20.05.2011), Claudia Mori (20.05.2011), E-la Via (19.05.2011), einnA (19.05.2011), Inna (21.05.2011), Mark Pauler (20.05.2011), Moonwalker (20.05.2011), Nare-M (19.05.2011), Smokie (20.05.2011), Արևածագ (19.05.2011), Ինչուիկ (20.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.05.2011), ՆանՍ (20.05.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*Հեղինակ 5.

Սերնդափոխություն*

Իմ պապը տնկել է
Մեր գյուղի շիվերը,
Իմ պապը պայտել է
Մեր գյուղի ձիերը:

Իմ պապը մեր գյուղի
Պատերը շարել է
Եվ բոլոր կամերը
Մեն-մենակ քարել է:

Ջրել է իր այգին,
Ու մարգը բահել է,
Եվ արդար քրտինքով
Իր տունը պահել է: 

Բայց իմ պապու բախտը
Ինչ որ տեղ բերել է,
Որ նախկան «ՀՀՇ»ն
Հոգին ավանդել է:

Չի տեսել իր շարած
Պատերի քանդելը,
Իր բահած մարգերի
Մոլախոտ կապելը:

Չի տեսել իր տնկած
Ծառերի կոճղերը,
Որ հատ-հատ կտրել են
Ցրտահար թոռները:

ԵՎ նաեւ մարդկային
Ուղեղի փոխվելը՝
Արդար քրտինքով տուն
Ամոթ է պահելը:

----------

Ameli (20.05.2011), aragats (19.05.2011), E-la Via (19.05.2011), Firegirl777 (20.05.2011), Inna (21.05.2011), Mark Pauler (20.05.2011), Moonwalker (20.05.2011), Smokie (20.05.2011), Արևածագ (19.05.2011), Գեա (21.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.05.2011), ՆանՍ (20.05.2011), Շինարար (20.05.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Հաճելի ընթերցում, բարի ու հետաքրքիր քննարկում եմ ցանկանում  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (19.05.2011), Chilly (20.05.2011), Claudia Mori (20.05.2011), Inna (21.05.2011), Jarre (19.05.2011), Lusinamara (19.05.2011), Moonwalker (20.05.2011), Smokie (20.05.2011), Yellow Raven (20.05.2011), Արևածագ (19.05.2011)

----------


## einnA

> Հեղինակ 1. 
> 
> Ճամփեն փոշու մեջ կորել,
> Շունչը պահել է.
> Փոշին հետքերդ գրկել,
> Խորքում թաղել է:
> 
> 
> …Աստված ամպրոպ է ստեղծում,
> ...


 Իսկականից տեսա էտ պատկերը: Ամենաշատը էս տարբերակը հավանեցի, սահուն էր գրված:




> Հեղինակ 2. 
> 
> Խոտը խոտին է ուսել
> Իրեն հարևան,
> Կարծես դաշինք են հյուսել՝
> Քամուն դիմանան:
> 
> Խշշում է ծառը ծառին.
> «Երկինքը մութ է»...
> ...





> Հեղինակ 4.
> 
> 
> Քարը նայում երկնքին,
> Սիրտը ճաքում է...
> Կարծես նա զգում է բարին,
> Ու դեռ լռում է:
> 
> Կայծակը մեծ ու հզոր
> ...


պատկերներն էլի թարմ են, իսկական: էնքան մեջը ասելիք կա...
Հեղինակներին  :Hi: 

3-րդ տարբերակում հեղինակը շատ էր տարվել պատկերների զուտ նկարագրությամբ, կարդացվեց, բայց հոգնեցրեց  :Smile: 
5-րդի մասին լռում եմ  :Jpit:

----------

Lusinamara (19.05.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

Աստծո ինչին է: Էս մեկը հրաշալի ա: Ինձ թվում ա՝ Աստծո ինչին էլ չի:

Ի դեպ՝ աստծու, ոչ թե աստծո:

----------

einnA (19.05.2011), impression (20.05.2011), murmushka (20.05.2011), Տրիբուն (20.05.2011)

----------


## Արևածագ

Բոլոր տարբերակներն էլ, ըստ իս, հաջող են ստացվել. ամենքի մեջ էլ Սահյանի շունչը կա՝ առավել կամ պակաս չափով: Բայց «Կարոտն» ու «Անվերնագիրն»  այն տպավորությունն են ստեղծում, թե լուսահոգի Սահյանն ինքը գրիչը թղթից չի կտրել բանաստեղծությունը շարունակելու համար: «Կարոտի» մեջ միայն այս տողը «-Աստվա՛ծ… թարգի դե՛…»  ժամանակակից խոսակցակնի տարր է մտցնում սիրուն կառուցվածքի մեջ, որն այնքան էլ գեղեցիկ չէ: Գնահատականը՝* 4+*
«Անվերնագիր»՝* 5*
Հաճույքով քվեարկում եմ երկուսի օգտին էլ:  :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (20.05.2011), Chilly (20.05.2011), Ամպ (20.05.2011), Եկվոր (20.05.2011), Ինչուիկ (20.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.05.2011)

----------


## Garapost

*Ճամփեն փոշու մեջ կորել,
Շունչը պահել է.
Փոշին հետքերդ գրկել,
Խորքում թաղել է:

Ուռին թեքվել է քամուց,
Աչքը ճամփիդ է.
Ճամփեդ փակվել է վաղուց.
-Աստվա՛ծ… թարգի դե՛…

…Աստված ամպրոպ է ստեղծում,
Աստծո ինչի՞ն է,
Թե քո ճամփեն է փակում,
Չորրորդ տարին է… 
*
Առաջին տարբերակն է:
 Հանգ չկա, միտք չկա: Մի խոսքով՝ վատ է:

----------

Ameli (20.05.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Անձրև*

Ամպը կախվել է ամպից,
Ամպամած օր է.
Վերը երկինք է մթին,
Ներքևը՝ ձոր է:

Ինչ-որ տագնապ է ձորում,
Ինչ-որ սարսուռ է...
Ուշաթափվել է առուն,
Եվ ուռին լուռ է:

Հավքը թևերն ամփոփել,
Կարծես մրսում է,
Ու՞մ և ինչու՞, չգիտե,
Բայց սպասում է:

Քամին քարայրն է մտել,
Փշաքաղվել է,
Քարայրի հոնքը ծռվել,
Աչքը շաղվել է:

Շանթը զարկել է ամպին...
Ա՜խ, վիրավոր է,
Արյունաքամ կլինի
Ամպը ուր որ է:

Ի՞նչ կատարվեց... Երկնքում
Քանդուքարափ է:
Ամպերը փուլ են գալիս,
Տեղատարափ է:

Կապույտ մրրիկ է պայթել,
Կապույտ մշուշ է...
Ուռին ուզում է փախչել,
Բայց արդեն ուշ է:

Ուռին ճչում է կարծես.
- Հասե՜ք. աղետ է:-
Առուն ուշքի է եկել
Եվ արդեն գետ է:

Որոտում է ձորն ի վար,
Հոսում է ինքը,
Ինքը՝ նորին մեծություն,
Փլված երկինքը:

Ծառս է լինում և խառնում
Ամպն ու ալիքը
Եվ ծովերին է տանում
Այս արհավիրքը:

Հոգնած ամպի մի պատառ
Քարափի հոնքին՝
Ծիածանի թևի տակ
Ավանդեց հոգին:

Հավքը բախվեց ուռենուն...
Ոստերից նրա
Մոլորակներ թափվեցին
Քարերի վրա:

Ելավ քամին քարայրից,
Է՜խ դու, գիժ քուռակ,
Թավալ տվեց խոտերում
Ու մտավ պուրակ.

Ինչե՜ր արավ պուրակում,
Պարզ է՝ ինչ կանի,
Թրջված ու թավ մի պուրակ,
Մի քուռակ քամի...

Քացով տվեց ծառերին
Եվ շյուղահարեց,
Հրճվեց, թրջվեց, փռշտաց
Ու նորից պարեց:

Հանկարծ խրտնեց՝ պուրակում
Մոլորված ամպից,
Քառատրոփ սլացավ,
Ընկավ քարափից...

Վերը երկինք է վճիտ,
Ներքևը ձոր է,
Ամեն ինչ թարմ է այնպես,
Ամեն ինչ նոր է:


Համենայն դեպս:

----------

aragats (20.05.2011), CactuSoul (20.05.2011), Chilly (20.05.2011), Claudia Mori (20.05.2011), impression (20.05.2011), Lusinamara (20.05.2011), Moonwalker (20.05.2011), Smokie (20.05.2011), Sona_Yar (20.05.2011), Yellow Raven (20.05.2011), Արէա (19.05.2011), Ինչուիկ (20.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.05.2011), ՆանՍ (20.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2011), Տրիբուն (20.05.2011)

----------


## einnA

> _Հանգ չկա, միտք չկա: Մի խոսքով՝ վատ է:_


Այ սա հանգ է, ինչպիսի՜ մտքեր :Think:

----------

aragats (20.05.2011), Ariadna (20.05.2011), Moonwalker (20.05.2011), Արէա (19.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2011), Տրիբուն (20.05.2011)

----------


## Garapost

Խոտը խոտին է ուսել
Իրեն հարևան,
Կարծես դաշինք են հյուսել՝
Քամուն դիմանան:

Խշշում է ծառը ծառին.
«Երկինքը մութ է»...
Հիշում են անցած տարին.
Կայծակն անգութ է:

Նստել եմ սառը քարին,
Սպասածս սիրտ է,
Երկինքը լաց է տալիս.
Կարոտս խիտ է...

Երկրորդ տարբերակ: Ինչպե՞ս է խոտը խոտին ուսում: Կամ՝ Սպասածս սիրտ է... Չեմ հասկանում: Ասենք՝ պարտադիր չէ ես հասկանամ:

----------


## Ariadna

> կարող ա փախավ անտա՞ռ..... 
> 
> ես եմ, եեեեեե՛ս..... պաշտոնապես  հավաստիացնում եմ....


Դե ուրեմն մալադեց, Հով ջան, դու դեմք ես 100%-անոց  :Smile:

----------

My World My Space (26.05.2011)

----------


## My World My Space

> Դե ուրեմն մալադեց, Հով ջան, դու դեմք ես 100%-անոց


Փաստորեն աշխարհն ա ցնորվում.....  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (27.05.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լավ, էդ մեկը պարզեցինք, չնայած ես դեռ կսպասեմ ավելի պաշտոնական հաստատմանը  :LOL: ։ 
Բա էն մյուսի հեղինակն ո՞վ ա։ Քանի որ պաշտոնապես բացահայտող չկա, վերջին տարբերակի հեղինակ, արի դու էլ ինքնաբացահայտվի, պրծնենք  :Jpit: ։

----------


## My World My Space

> Լավ, էդ մեկը պարզեցինք, չնայած ես դեռ կսպասեմ ավելի պաշտոնական հաստատմանը ։ 
> Բա էն մյուսի հեղինակն ո՞վ ա։ Քանի որ պաշտոնապես բացահայտող չկա, վերջին տարբերակի հեղինակ, արի դու էլ ինքնաբացահայտվի, պրծնենք ։


Ավելի պաշտոնականը ո՞րն ա Ան, ինձանից ավելի պաշտոնական ո՞վ կարա ասի, ուզու՞մ ես Չուկին ուղարկածս նամակը նկարի տեսքով դնեմ ստեղ....  :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ավելի պաշտոնականը ո՞րն ա Ան, ինձանից ավելի պաշտոնական ո՞վ կարա ասի, ուզու՞մ ես չուկին ուղարկածս նամակը նկարի տեսքով դնեմ ստեղ....


Լավ, լավ, մի բարկացի, այ մարդ, հավատացել եմ, վայ  :Jpit: ։

----------


## My World My Space

> Լավ, լավ, մի բարկացի, այ մարդ, հավատացել եմ, վայ ։


չէ, առ էս էլ դնեմ, որ հաստատ հավատացած լինես....  :Beee:

----------


## Chuk

Հով, նամակներ կեղծել չի կարելի  :Nono:

----------


## My World My Space

> Հով, նամակներ կեղծել չի կարելի



իիիիիի՜.... ես ճամպրուկներս եմ հավաքում..... բարո՜վ մնաս ակումբ......  :Cray:

----------


## Chuk

Շատ կուզեի, որ արտամրցութայինները լինեին ոչ թե արտամրցութային, այլ մասնակցեին մրցույթին, քվեարկությանը: Ինչևէ: Չնայած դրան շատ ուրախ եմ, որ դրանք ամեն դեպքում հրապարակվեցին ու մենք կարդացինք: Շնորհակալություն դրանց հեղինակներին: Երեքն էլ լավն էին: Ահա հեղինակները.

«Արտամրցութային N1», հեղինակ՝ *My World My Space*

«Ամպարբուք», հեղինակ՝ *Ուլուանա*

«Արտամրցութային N3», հեղինակ՝ *Lionne_en_Chasse*

----------

aragats (27.05.2011), Ariadna (27.05.2011), CactuSoul (27.05.2011), Lionne_en_Chasse (27.05.2011), Moonwalker (27.05.2011), My World My Space (26.05.2011), Norton (26.05.2011), Yellow Raven (28.05.2011), Արևածագ (27.05.2011), Ինչուիկ (27.05.2011)

----------


## Chilly

> Շատ կուզեի, որ արտամրցութայինները լինեին ոչ թե արտամրցութային, այլ մասնակցեին մրցույթին, քվեարկությանը: Ինչևէ: Չնայած դրան շատ ուրախ եմ, որ դրանք ամեն դեպքում հրապարակվեցին ու մենք կարդացինք: Շնորհակալություն դրանց հեղինակներին: Երեքն էլ լավն էին: Ահա հեղինակները.
> 
> «Արտամրցութային N1», հեղինակ՝ *My World My Space*
> 
> «Ամպարբուք», հեղինակ՝ *Ուլուանա*
> 
> «Արտամրցութային N3», հեղինակ՝ *Lionne_en_Chasse*


Արտամրցութային - բան չգիտեմ, ինչ էլ դնեիր, մեկա առաջին տեղն իմն էր  :Goblin:   :LOL:

----------

aragats (27.05.2011), Chuk (27.05.2011), Արևածագ (27.05.2011)

----------

